# Flat White Cups



## Coffee Dog (Dec 6, 2014)

Can people recommend me some reasonably priced cups. Looking for 2x (coloured) flat whites and 2x shot.

Found these so far:

Anacap - 190ml, seems nice but v.expensive at £15.79

Inker - 160ml, £7.15

ACME -160ml, RatScallion, his/her inbox is full so can't send a message. about £9.00?

Anything else to consider? Something from the highstreet?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Where have you seen Inkers for £5.38? That's a good price. You might want to just look at these:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Maxwell-Williams-Culture-Cappuccino-Porpora/dp/B00AHVU1Y2/ref=pd_sim_kh_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=0XCDE6YGX1BKG42SJSY6

Although billed as 'cappucino' they are not much bigger than the Acme flat whites I have. If you trawl Amazon there are many other colours at assorted prices.


----------



## Coffee Dog (Dec 6, 2014)

Rob666 said:


> Where have you seen Inkers for £5.38? That's a good price.


Oops that was the buy 6 price. Actually £7.15 each.

http://coffeehit.co.uk/brands/inker/inker-blue-flat-white-cup-160ml-6oz?___SID=U



> You might want to just look at these:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Maxwell-Williams-Culture-Cappuccino-Porpora/dp/B00AHVU1Y2/ref=pd_sim_kh_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=0XCDE6YGX1BKG42SJSY6
> 
> Although billed as 'cappucino' they are not much bigger than the Acme flat whites I have. If you trawl Amazon there are many other colours at assorted prices.


Thanks for the link, I'm browsing through... so many...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

How about flat white cups without saucers.

Who actually still uses saucers 0_o


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Who actually still uses saucers 0_o


Me. I've got a nice tabletop to protect.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Me. I've got a nice tabletop to protect.


Are you prone to spilling your coffee down the side of the cup?


----------



## Coffee Dog (Dec 6, 2014)

Dylan said:


> Are you prone to spilling your coffee down the side of the cup?


Yes, I'm a mucky pup + chicks dig saucers!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Are you prone to spilling your coffee down the side of the cup?


Do get the odd drip with espresso sometimes when slurping but the hand tremors don't help.

Also where would you put your tea spoons if you didn't serve your coffee with saucers?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Do get the odd drip with espresso sometimes when slurping but the hand tremors don't help.
> 
> Also where would you put your tea spoons if you didn't serve your coffee with saucers?


On the newspaper.. obviously


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

Loveramics from John Lewis are quite nice.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Coffee Dog said:


> Yes, I'm a mucky pup + *chicks dig saucers!*


Only mindless bimbos.... Oh right! I get your point!


----------



## Coffee Dog (Dec 6, 2014)

haha!


----------



## migs (Dec 20, 2014)

My first ever post may as well be here









I bought two 10oz/284ml cup/saucer combos from http://www.amethystce.co.uk back in June for £13.50 delivered.

Bizarrely, their website says they are shut for Xmas, which seems a bit early, but who knows?

Anyway, these are the same cups -

http://www.nisbets.co.uk/special-offer-olympia-cappuccino-cup-and-saucers-combo/S560/ProductDetail.raction

- except mine are a very nice deep blue outside and white inside. They are very good quality, and feel sturdy enough to take a burglar down with. I realise the quantity in the second link are a bulk pack, but it's just for info.

The stamp on the bottom says Olympia Porcelain.

p.s. CoffeeDog is right, chicks do dig saucers. Wives even more so as it avoids them having to come after you, hurling abuse as you run away.


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

I bought these of Ebay. £20 for a set of six, seems good value for money. They're glass though, not porcelain so when they arrive I'll let you know how thick the glass walls are. He has one set available, I just made a "Best Offer" of £20 and he accepted it yesterday.

It's the same as this



> Kimbo Coffee CupKimbo Glass Cappuccino Cup & Saucer 5.5fl.oz - KK900473 - 1 case holds 6


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Dylan said:


> On the newspaper.. obviously


forget the spoon, where do you put your chocolate hob nobs


----------

